# Update on Miss Tilly



## kdbeshears (Feb 28, 2015)

I just posted this info in the thread "Vet wrong about ultrasound" but thought i should go ahead and start a new thread with the new info..... Blood test came back negative...Vet said her level was at a 3....so we assumed she..(.after all of the positive test, then negative test, then ultrasound (unprofessional as it was) revealed nothing and then the blood test came back negative)....was not bred... Well 2 days ago...she started rolling for 4-5 hours.....sweating....no appetite....we thought ok maybe colic...even tho she was pooping and peeing just fine....eventually she stopped....and was totally exhausted....but...her udder has filled slightly...and her vulva is elongating...and she is turning pinker and pinker inside every day....her shape has also changed in the last day.....She looks and acts like she is getting ready to foal...and.....going by the very first date of her being heatish in beg of April...she would be 319 days today....We also researched the Estrone Sulphate blood test...which said it declines rapidly beginning about 2 weeks before foaling....which would account for the low result...Sooooo we still arent sure 100% that she is in foal...but to me all the signs are saying she is....So...... we shall see lol....If anyone wants to follow us and watch her on camera please go to www.kdbeshears.camstreams.com fingers crossed that we do indeed have a baby coming......Below are 3 pics from yesterday....


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow, she looks like she's going to foal to me. That would be something if even blood tests were wrong. Hoping for a baby for you.


----------



## kdbeshears (Feb 28, 2015)

Updated pics from today.....


----------



## kdbeshears (Feb 28, 2015)

I sure hope so too


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 28, 2015)

Hope to see a baby soon


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 28, 2015)

What a pretty mare she is, love her dapples in her coat!


----------



## kdbeshears (Feb 28, 2015)

Aww thanks so much...and i hope we see a baby soon too....I just love her color and dapples too....


----------



##  (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm hoping with you for a beautiful baby for you really soon. The only other explanation to me would seem to be a "false" pregnancy which could go all the way to a 'non-delivery' with her even growing an udder and could have her appear to labor.

I'm REALLY hoping for a new little one for you and praying the SHE knows best and is just being one of those wonderful mares that loves to confuse us !!!

PLEASE keep us posted on this beauty!!!!


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 1, 2015)

oh wow...didnt know that they could actually appear to be in labor with a false preg....sure hope this is not what this is......thank you so much for the encouraging words everyone....


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 1, 2015)

View attachment 30322
View attachment 30323
View attachment 30324
View attachment 30325
daily pics 3/1/2015


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 1, 2015)

daily pics 3/1/2015


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 1, 2015)

I hope she is Foal for you as well Kimberley. My little Mare had a false Pregnancy last year, I was sure she was pregnant, She bagged up slightly, Vulva elongated and changed colour.

Couldn't believe it when My vet said she believed that she wasn't pregnant in the end and was having a false Pregnancy.

Hoping this is not the case for you and that we see a baby really soon


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 2, 2015)

I am keeping the fact that it could be a false preg in the back of my mind.....!!!!!!



But sure hoping against hope that its for real!!!!!! We are all chomping at the bits to find out whats really going on with this crazy girl!!!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope she does have a beautiful little foal for you! I'm going crazy myself about my two new mini mares. Not knowing if they are in foal is making me nutty already. Lol


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 2, 2015)

Its the craziest isnt it My Golden Sunny lol!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 2, 2015)

Two years ago my mare was supposed to be in foal and she sure looked like it and progressed as though she was but in the end she wasn't. They can fool you. Maybe because her friends were expecting and she wanted to be part of the group. Hope you have exciting news for us.


----------



##  (Mar 2, 2015)

Still hoping for good news for you and looking forward to a "positive" announcement!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope to see some baby pics soon, there are too many mares lady bits


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 3, 2015)

It is crazy!!!! I will be worried sick if Flower is in foal, she is tiny tiny!!!

Hope we see a beautiful little foal from your pretty girl soon!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 3, 2015)

Rebecca


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2015)

LOL Rebecca


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 4, 2015)

I knew I wasn't the only one thinkin it


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 4, 2015)

wow...i was under the impression that that is what this site is about!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How else can i get others opinions on whether my mare is gonna foal or not unless i post pics of her "girlie parts".....Besides i need to be able to compare daily progress myself also which is why im also posting her "girlie parts" pics.....In due time...if indeed she is in foal....there will be other pics..............


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL!!! Yall are all so funny! Kimberly you are just fine : ) it is what this is all about, no worries. That's the only way to try and find out when that baby will finally be here!! ; )


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL...Thank you Jessie!!!! Thats what i thought it was for lol......pretty suprised when peeps start saying enough with the 'girlie pics"...Im like...what the hec lol!!!!!


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 4, 2015)

More "Girlie Part Pics" for those who dont mind lol!!!!


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 4, 2015)

More "Girlie Part Pics" for those who dont mind lol!!!!


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 4, 2015)

So these were taken last night on the 3rd....the insides of her vulva sure seem to be relaxing a lot....dont notice much change other than that....Has anyone got any input on whether her vulva doing that on the inside is telling us anything!!!! Thank you so much for any positive input yall can give me


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 4, 2015)

Im not real good at this, but i would say i see a difference. looks like a color change too. Have you been able to feel the foal kick, or see it moving?


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 4, 2015)

No havent felt the foal at all yet....or seen movement...sometimes i think i do but just not sure....which isnt all uncommon im told...


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 4, 2015)

I have been checking my new mini Annie that I just got last week (she was given an abortion shot last summer by her previous owner) for movement but nothing so far. She may not be in foal but I just have a "feeling" that she might be. I know nothing about the abortion shots , and don't know how well they work.


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 4, 2015)

Neither do i .....well i hope she is in foal for you if thats what you want....


----------



##  (Mar 5, 2015)

Girlie part pictures are always more than welcome here. That's how we all learn and share changes that we can see. Predicting a birth takes on many factors, and since we're not "hands-on" we must work from pictures. So feel free to share lots of pictures. We appreciate them!


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Diane....I appreciate that


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry I meant no offense, just think it is funny that every day there's a new picture on the forum (of a mares personal region). I am into photography and that is one I never thought I would need to take pictures of. And yes it is a learning experience.


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 5, 2015)

Its okay Rebecca.... I am a photographer also and you are so right lol


----------



## Bonny (Mar 5, 2015)

The first thing I ask for is Udder, Vulva and side view belly pics from the mares level, that is the best way to tell online what the mares body is doing to determine if she is in foal, or due to foal.

I think its very difficult for newbies to see differences and when you see the mare every day it can be hard to tell if changes have been made, even for breeders.

That is one reson I am so thankful for sites like this where everyone can take a peek and help us figure things out!


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 5, 2015)

That is so True Bonny......Im so glad there is a place to be able to post these pics for peeps who dont know what they are looking at lol!!!! LIKE ME!!!! But Im also blessed beyond measure to have you for a bestie tho to help me out!!!!!


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 5, 2015)

Now for todays pony pics !!!!!


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 5, 2015)

sorry her outer vulva pic is upside down lol....her udder seems slightly fuller but other than that her inner vulva is much tighter today and her outer vulva doesnt seem changed.........any opinions are more than welcome.....


----------



## KLM (Mar 5, 2015)

I wish there was an option to like someones comment on posts...

I am grateful for every bit of info I can get. "Lady bits" pictures are nothing I would have taken in the past either, but now I feel normal doing it! lol

My friend however was sitting at her desk at work when I sent them to her and her non-horsey boss walked up behind her when she was looking. Was an interesting conversation her trying to explain why and what she was looking at!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol KLM, my hubby always says" yuck, you and that horse porn"


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 6, 2015)

Bonny that is exacting what my sister said.

KLM, I can't imagine, haha I wouldn't just fall out of my chair. Lol that's too funny. I hope she didn't have any issues after that.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 6, 2015)

That's how I understood your post Rebecca and I thought it was funny because we are all taking photos of private parts all the time  Sometimes if I do a google search on my website all the lady part pictures pop up on Google Images and I wonder what people not on the board think. Before this board, I had never thought to do those photos but now I'm sticking the camera into their nether regions almost daily. And I enjoy seeing others lady part photos too because you can tell sometimes when a mare is changing easier than someone who is with the mare every day.

I just thought you meant it had been so long since the last foal on the board, you were hoping some of the mares popped and it just struck me as funny.

I like seeing everyone's lady part photos because it helps me in watching my own mares. I think one reason I like this board best and rarely venture onto the other boards is that everyone is like a small family and we all support each other and we get to know each other pretty well through our posts.

I tried posting lady part pictures once on FB but it was removed. People say over there it's pony porn but hey, to the people on this board it's what life is all about.

P.S. - there did used to be a "like" button.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 6, 2015)

Mountainwoman- you summed up my post perfectly


----------



##  (Mar 6, 2015)

Absolutely perfect!!! It's why this board was created, and we just love all getting to be good friends. It can feel like such a long wait sometimes, and it's just good to spend time with friends while we all wait for these precious little ones to arrive safely.


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok...no change really in Tilly at the moment...The udder still seems to be slowly filling..

Question for all of yall....2 weeks ago today...Tilly had a rolling episode that lasted about 4 hours....up and down sweating....it just went on and on...after she was extremely tired....My question is...if...she is in fact in foal...would they have a rolling episode like that and not go into labor?...since then she hasnt done anything..shes perfectly normal...Also side note...she was peeing and pooping just fine so we know it wasnt colic that caused her to do that....Just wondered if any one elses mare had done that before

I have no idea why all that was underlined lol


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol I was ready for a very detailed post.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 12, 2015)

I've had mares drop and roll several times in a row and be no where close to foaling but I've never had a mare drop and roll for 4 hours. My mare did have strong contractions that you could visibly see 4 days before she actually went into labor so I don't see why a mare couldn't have a rolling episode and then not foal. Hopefully someone else will be more help.


----------



##  (Mar 12, 2015)

I've never experienced that before. I have had them have several days of 'pre-labor' behaviors, with me thinking foaling was imminent... but them it 'passed' and we had to wait a bit more. But if you're concerned you might want to call your vet and discuss it with him. Maybe our 'resident vet' here will see this post and chime in with his opinion. He's really good with explanations.

Keep us posted on her behaviors and what you see and maybe someone else will have had thIs experience and chime in!


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for yalls input...



I am not worried about her as after she did that, she has been just fine ever since....Guess the reason im asking is because we still arent sure if she is in foal or not......So anything she does different we analyze to death thinking Ok thats something a mare in foal would do lol....or vice versa......She is a maiden so....Ive read and been told often that maidens dont read the rule book on foaling lol.....Sooooo...We are still in the waiting game at this point to even confirm she is in foal at ALL.....Will keep watching her and updating periodically....Unless I see a big change in her...!!!!!!



Still Waiting LOL!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes maudens... Hmmm I feel as if they they really don't even know there is a book. Lol maybe its in a secret language they can't decode until they have there first foal lol


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 14, 2015)

lkblazin said:


> Yes maudens... Hmmm I feel as if they they really don't even know there is a book. Lol maybe its in a secret language they can't decode until they have there first foal lol






So ive been told lol!!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 14, 2015)

I use my tablet not a laptop. Lol and just saw all of my typos. Haha maudens!!!


----------



## kdbeshears (Mar 16, 2015)

lkblazin said:


> I use my tablet not a laptop. Lol and just saw all of my typos. Haha maudens!!!


No biggie...we all read typo nowadays....its a new language lol!!!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 13, 2015)

So it's been a while... Any updates!?!?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

Ditto???..


----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2015)

At least from a desktop, the Like Button is back. It's just below the text box above the signature on the right.


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 14, 2015)

So these are the latest pics.....Taken yesterday on the 13th....Still not sure either way....IF she is...and because we have a few dates to go on....We are still just watching her...If she bred in July, like i think she did she should be 9 months now...so should start to get bigger and bigger i would think...So...thats the update on Miss Tilly.....LOL...still no closer to knowing than before.....


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok...first pic is from March 3.....second is April 13th....I feel like i see a difference in the heaviness where stomach meets udder...What do yall think....














it helps to click on each pic and make bigger to see the difference


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm no expert for sure. Thanks for the update! we will be waiting to see : )


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 15, 2015)

These express my feelings exactly LOL!!!!


----------

